# Jeet kune do JKD Basic Footwork Videos



## leobigio (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, guys! Here is one of my vids about linear and basic JKD footwork. 

<span style="color: rgb(85, 85, 85); font-family: tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 14.300000190734863px; ">






And I've made another one (wich I finally learned how to render as HD ahauhauha).


----------



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

this sums up all i could find on jkd footwork fundamentals videos online.


----------

